# Sulfa Avs/megamix Question



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Am curious to know how everyone treats with Sulfa AVS.

Suspected Coccidiosis/E-coli, had been given with great improvement for 5 days.
On 6th day, the first day off the Sulfa AVS, pigeon began to quickly deteriorate all over, in literally a span of a hour or so. So, restarted on Sulfa AVS/Megamix, and things are looking better again.

Why did the condition deteriorate so fast when taken off the Sulfa?
On the jar, it says to use the medication 3-5 days. However, I have heard you can use it for 14 days.

I don't know what to think.
I don't want to overdrug, yet I'm afraid of stopping the meds again.

Has anyone had experience with Sulfa AVS and how long to use it for safely?
Thankyou heaps


----------

